# Where do I anonymously report a blocked fire exit?



## Targetking (May 3, 2022)

at my store.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 3, 2022)

Local Fire Marshall. CYA to the nth degree, because if Spot ever finds out who did it there will likely be Hell to pay.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 3, 2022)

Lod will get an alert on zebra for a blocked exit.


----------



## Rastaman (May 3, 2022)

Call the fire marshal ASAP.

I remember when the new Walmart opened across the street. 

We were climbing over pallets of toilet paper in the fire aisle to get to the bathrooms.


----------



## sunnydays (May 3, 2022)

fire marshal

origami

or you know… just fix it?


----------



## Targetking (May 4, 2022)

Its CVS pharmacys styuff blocking it, sunny,


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 4, 2022)

Targetking said:


> Its CVS pharmacys styuff blocking it, sunny,


The fire door next to our cvs is 2 doors. I have seen only 2 bags of trash next to their door.


----------



## Targetking (May 4, 2022)

can the fire marshall tip be anonymous


----------



## Captain Orca (May 4, 2022)

Be a man and mention it to your ETL or STL.  Start there.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 4, 2022)

When a rat is "made" life will be hell at the Dog.  Cut the Schadenfreude shit and be proactive.


----------



## Targetking (May 4, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> When a rat is "made" life will be hell at the Dog.  Cut the Schadenfreude shit and be proactive.


the training i just took said to report situatiobns like thatr. don't act keyboard gangsta.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 4, 2022)

You will learn.  Maybe.


----------



## happygoth (May 4, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> When a rat is "made" life will be hell at the Dog.  Cut the Schadenfreude shit and be proactive.


Schadenfreude? In what way? Because they want to keep the emergency exits clear?


----------



## NKG (May 4, 2022)

Osha


----------



## lokinix (May 4, 2022)

I would let a TL or ETL know. If it is a repeat thing, talk to AP. Orgami Risk is an avenue, but more of an impact happens when you talk about it directly. My opinion that is.


----------



## allnew2 (May 4, 2022)

Targetking said:


> Its CVS pharmacys styuff blocking it, sunny,


Don’t you have a spot for cvs in receiving? You can take a picture show it to your Ap . And if your Ap is like mine she will send a mean email about it and fix it .


----------



## Captain Orca (May 5, 2022)

HG   some people like to see the shit come down on the bosses for infractions, we saw it at my store.  That's what I mean.  Mention things to them first instead of running to authorities.  If done in a civil way the problem will more than likely be rectified.


----------



## redeye58 (May 5, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Mention things to them first instead of running to authorities.


Mention it to a boss who doesn't GAF but will remember who mentioned it when the authorities come down on them.
Laying the groundwork for retaliation.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 5, 2022)

I've dealt with similar issues with CVS.  They don't give a shit about anything involving Target.  Tell a leader and have them tell CVS that they have until the end of the day to move it or it becomes trash.

If you've told a leader and they didn't care or act then maybe call OSHA or a fire marshal.  But I had a TM call OSHA before on my store and OSHA called the store and talked to the SD and told them about the complaint and just asked that it gets addressed, that's all.


----------

